# Two cellphone holders



## FanMan (Feb 8, 2020)

A few weeks ago I bought a new (to me) Jeep to replace my crispy Cherokee, and it needed a new phone holder since I let the other  one go with the other car.  I was going to go to wally world for another one, but it wasn't convenient and I didn't want to make a special trip out there just to buy another piece of crappy injection molded styrene.  So, I decided to make one.  About the  same time the one in my wife's car (also crappy injection molded styrene) had broken, so I decided to make two.  I was going to make them the same, but she has a different case on her phone so the same design wouldn't work.

For  mine, I took the minimalist approach.  A backplate of acetal (Delrin), with five turned acetal bushings, held together with stainless button head screws and attached to a 1/16" aluminum bracket which is turn attached to the car with foam mounting  tape.  The bushings are located where they are to give access for the buttons and the power cord.  The look, I think, goes with the Jeep's styling:






For my wife's, the  bumps on  her phone case wouldn't play well with the spools, so I made straight rails.  The back is again acetal, and I thought the rails were, but it obviously wasn't, it was something gummy and the  finish was poor, but it works.  It tended to vibrate a bit making noise, so I added another brace which stabilized it:







Inspiration came from one I made a few years ago for a plane I owned at the time... since the plane was made of  wood, the phone holder was, too.  No, I wasn't making phone calls in flight, but there are aviation map apps for aircraft that run on smartphones:


----------

